# Changes at Greenlawn



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Recently the city cleared out the homeless camp, and today I went down to check out the site.

Wow. For one thing, they used a big payloader to shove the overhanging honeysuckle off of Scioto Blvd, back to the curbs. They cleared out the encampment, shacks and tents etc., but there's still a lot of small stuff. Now you can see across the river in some spots, and it's a great view of downtown.

This used to be parkland, and there are still some tables. It can be parkland again, in a choice downtown location. And, that might include fishing access along the west bank above the dam. I haven't been able to find anyone who can tell me what the plans are for the area.

Anyway, for now, go check it out, you don't have to be afraid of anyone.


----------



## gone2fish (Mar 10, 2005)

I never was "afraid" to fish at Greenlawn. Been doing it for years. I always thought it got a bad rap. It's a very good fishery. PS: don't tell anyone.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Never was really afraid either, just as it stood last year it was just a matter of time till someone had an unfortunate encounter down there.

That said im stoked! Honestly going to start packing my gear to class and hit it on breaks, probably going to hit it here in an hour or so actually!

Also are we still doing the clean-up/honey-suckle removal on April 14th? Would love to trim the bank line right there below the dam so the entire river is visible from the road, mainly or aesthetic reasons, it would look sweet.

Big props to the City Of Columbus!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep that Grerenlawn honeysuckle removal event is still on. But when I planned that, I assumed the whole area beyond the concrete barriers (now left open) was out of bounds. This opens up a lot of new possibilities, and if I can get a vaguely-worded permit to clear the area, we can look around and pick and choose whatever areas we want to clear.

I'm soliciting bids for a chipper truck, one truckload or 3 hours, whichever comes first.


----------



## crazyekickinit (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd like to give that spot a shot, but what fish species dominate that area? I just want to bring the necessary tackle and lures.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

so where'd they move the homeless camp to? Further south?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crazyekickinit said:


> I'd like to give that spot a shot, but what fish species dominate that area? I just want to bring the necessary tackle and lures.


You name it, Greenlawn is one of the most underrated fishing holes in central Ohio. Gar,Flatheads,Saugeye,Sauger,White Bass (tons of em) Hybrid Stripers, Crappie, Musky and more. The Scioto South of Greenlawn is more like the Ohio river in terms of species, whereas the Scioto North of the confluence is more like the darby.

One thing you will need is waders, the best ways to fish it are to wade out to the island.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lots of meat hunters. I've seen fish dragged out of there that would make a grown man cry. Can be a great place to fish just after high water.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Lots of meat hunters. I've seen fish dragged out of there that would make a grown man cry. Can be a great place to fish just after high water.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Heard those stories too, like people stringing up 6lb Smallmouth, 40lb Flatheads


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Heard those stories too, like people stringing up 6lb Smallmouth, 40lb Flatheads


I've got some pictures i'm debating posting....an amazing smallie. Guy told me he was taking it to go get measured at RR then taking it back for release. Hope he did. Thing made a 3lb largemouth look tiny.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

You can go to the Auditor's site and run a property search, and the maps still show the parcel lines from before the dams were built. This one shows that west bank above the dam (lower right). That's the tip of the peninsula at GIAC on the left. You can see the old parcel lines, and they show where the channel was (is).

You can do the same thing with the downtown pool.


----------



## quickset (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up ! Went there last couple years no one ever bothered me but always had to keep an eye out just in case. Never knew if car would get broken into while wading. Got a new pair of hip waders for xmas perfect place to use them. Good luck see y'all out there.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw this on a local site and, thought this might be relevant to the discussion.
http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2012/03/29/dam-could-give-way-to-parkland.html
Good Luck
Andy


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> You can go to the Auditor's site and run a property search, and the maps still show the parcel lines from before the dams were built. This one shows that west bank above the dam (lower right). That's the tip of the peninsula at GIAC on the left. You can see the old parcel lines, and they show where the channel was (is).
> 
> You can do the same thing with the downtown pool.


Neat, so basically the channel hugs the entire south bank? If so there should be fish/structure all through there, we get it cleaned out I bet it produces fish


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Goosehtr said:


> Saw this on a local site and, thought this might be relevant to the discussion.
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2012/03/29/dam-could-give-way-to-parkland.html
> Good Luck
> Andy


That's another busy subject, but this area is downstream from all of that. 

I wonder, since this was parkland and it became overgrown, maybe somewhere along that bank there might be an old set of stairs down to the water. That would be like uncovering an old temple in the jungle.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I have always wanted yo venture down that way. Do you guys mainly fish the pool above or go fish below the dam?


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

below the dam has always been the place to go to catch multiple species fish ohio fish... particularly when the water is up


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

I got a chance to head down below Greenlawn and fish yesterday, and it was pretty awesome. I only caught 3, but I was only targeting larger size fish so I'm not surprised. I saw plenty of white bass/wipers caught right by the dam, but I was wading further down near the bridge. I caught 3 different species, the first of which was a big mouth buffalo on a husky jerk of all things. I also caught a quillback sucker on a white twister tail, which I've never seen before and was kind of interesting. The prize, however, came mid-afternoon when I was tossing a standard little 3" shad swimbait up current. I thought I was snagged on one of the countless pieces of wood/trash/rocks, but then it started swimming. It ended up being my PB Saugeye by far at 23" with the tail pinched. Had a blast hauling it in and many thanks to the guy on the shore for getting some pics and helping me measure.


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

bigticket said:


> I got a chance to head down below Greenlawn and fish yesterday, and it was pretty awesome. I only caught 3, but I was only targeting larger size fish so I'm not surprised. I saw plenty of white bass/wipers caught right by the dam, but I was wading further down near the bridge. I caught 3 different species, the first of which was a big mouth buffalo on a husky jerk of all things. I also caught a quillback sucker on a white twister tail, which I've never seen before and was kind of interesting. The prize, however, came mid-afternoon when I was tossing a standard little 3" shad swimbait up current. I thought I was snagged on one of the countless pieces of wood/trash/rocks, but then it started swimming. It ended up being my PB Saugeye by far at 23" with the tail pinched. Had a blast hauling it in and many thanks to the guy on the shore for getting some pics and helping me measure.


How exactly can you get down there? It's hard to find openings. Thanks.

Jesse


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

jpearson311 said:


> How exactly can you get down there? It's hard to find openings. Thanks.
> 
> Jesse


I just drive across the bridge and park on the first road to the right. Scioto, I believe it is? But the bike path leads right down to the river.


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

bigticket said:


> I just drive across the bridge and park on the first road to the right. Scioto, I believe it is? But the bike path leads right down to the river.


That's exactly what I thought. I checked it on google maps just after my post. I'm headin' there tonight for a few hours after I get off work. Thanks again.

Jesse


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

bigticket said:


> I got a chance to head down below Greenlawn and fish yesterday, and it was pretty awesome. I only caught 3, but I was only targeting larger size fish so I'm not surprised. I saw plenty of white bass/wipers caught right by the dam, but I was wading further down near the bridge. I caught 3 different species, the first of which was a big mouth buffalo on a husky jerk of all things. I also caught a quillback sucker on a white twister tail, which I've never seen before and was kind of interesting. The prize, however, came mid-afternoon when I was tossing a standard little 3" shad swimbait up current. I thought I was snagged on one of the countless pieces of wood/trash/rocks, but then it started swimming. It ended up being my PB Saugeye by far at 23" with the tail pinched. Had a blast hauling it in and many thanks to the guy on the shore for getting some pics and helping me measure.


I was wondering what it was that you reeled in. I had just beached and was to busy mentaly preparing myself for the haul up that hill to walk over. Looked like a nice size fish though! Never did get anything to bite for me, went up stream a few miles and got into some dink SM. 

PS Thank you to the to guys that helped me carry the beast down the hill, did you two have any luck?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

bigticket said:


> The prize, however, came mid-afternoon when I was tossing a standard little 3" shad swimbait up current. I thought I was snagged on one of the countless pieces of wood/trash/rocks, but then it started swimming.


Big river S-eye are masters of deception, A sort of legend amongst the river guys coined the term "log-eye": a lean mean 23"+ S-eye, that when initially hooked just laid there like a log, only to turn into a thrashing beast 2 seconds later (usually thats when they spit the hook.) If not they often get completely vertical in the water column during the fight and rock there entire body back-and-forth trying to shake it, looks like a move a Steelhead would pull. Those river-run eye's are strong:B

Congrats on your PB


----------



## jpearson311 (Mar 21, 2012)

I went down there yesterday and didn't catch a thing. Tried jigs, crawlers, wax worms, rubber worms, spinner, and craw like crank bait. Nothing. That was my first time down there though. There were lot's of people wading right in front of the dam. Not sure what they were catching. I didn't see any of them reel anything in. Better luck next time I hope.

Jesse


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This morning at the dam removal press conference, I asked the director of rec and parks what the plans were for the Greenlawn area, and even he didn't have an answer. I said I'm planning to organize some honeysuckle cutting, and we might pick and choose where we clear, and he didn't shoot it down. He just asked who I was working with in the parks administration.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Just an update, the city has now demolished the entire complex of abandoned buildings directly next to Greenlawn dam. These buildings were a haven for transients/addicts as they had fallen into horrible condition and due to the massive shrub growth nobody would patrol them. This is a HUGE step in the right direction for the Greenlawn area







go City Of Columbus.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Yay! Those looked like crap. I should go scout there ... heh heh it's Thursday, so Thurns will be open...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

FOSR said:


> I'm soliciting bids for a chipper truck, one truckload or 3 hours, whichever comes first.


FYI, the President of The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance is involved in a landscaping business. You guys might want to get in touch with each other.
PM me, Alex, if you're interested.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

PM sent! It would be sweet if we can pull it off this year.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

FOSR said:


> It would be sweet if we can pull it off this year.


Im in, just let me know what date/time.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I went by there yesterday, all of the buildings are down and there were several excavators with demolition grapples, sorting materials.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Im in, just let me know what date/time.


Same here.


----------



## krankykris (May 5, 2012)

I'd be interested in helping too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

I fish from a Kayak and the water from Greenlawn down to 104 or refugee road is TOP NOTCH fishing. I've caught many large saugeye along with bass and a musky (which I landed without a net in a kayak). However, if you're looking for great bass fishing...the confluence at the Olentangy going up river in the Scioto is incredible smally and largemouth fishing. Again, I fish from a kayak with my Jack Russell sitting behind me. The BEST fishing I've found is from is from the dam at 670 on up. If you haven't fished this area, you are missing out. The good thing about this during the summer is I fished for 2 1/2 months without seeing another fisherman anywhere.
I scratch my head and wonder why I don't see more people fishing this river because it's almost 2nd to none. I've maybe been skunked twice over the last 2 or 3 yrs.
I know it was HOT last summer but it did not seem to affect the fishing. Good Luck guys.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with ya...every time I went there I wondered if when I got back to my vehicle it would be broken in to...every time there were the homeless just sitting around...I'm not dogging the homeless...I feel for them...but when they're sitting there drinking it makes me uneasy.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

You just posted your honey hole? I'd bet the farm you're gonna see a lot more people there now if it's as good as you say it is! Sorry

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The Tator Tot said:


> Again, I fish from a kayak with my Jack Russell sitting behind me.


Ive seen you around! Psst quit giving up the honey holes 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep...ya got me smilin'...I posted a honey hole!!! I don't really get to worked up about other people fishing my area...many times I've fished behind them and pulled the fish they forgot to catch.
Still...it's alot of river to fish and it doesn't really matter where you fish the Scioto...the bass fishing is awesome!!!
I'm in the process of trying to get some of my last pics of the season...Oct-Nov...it's gonna take me awhile to figure it out...I've got less then a 1st graders knowledge on todays technology....I hope I can because they were all nice smallies.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I hope I see ya around some time...stop me and say hi. I've been fishing Columbus for going on 8 yrs now...and the last four or five years I've had my best buddy with me...Tator....I fish quite a bit so it ya'll see me, stop me and say hi.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm sure I'll see ya around down there. We like to wade, but I also kayak when I want to cover a lot of water. The fishing down there truly can be awesome. Do you ever fish during the cold months....at a place where the fish go to get warm?...hint hint...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Tater Tot...How is it we didn't fish together this year? Hey, I dunked my old phone, so I don't have your number anymore. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## krankykris (May 5, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> Do you ever fish during the cold months....at a place where the fish go to get warm?...hint hint...


so cryptic! are you talking about going to florida?


----------

